# Why are MTBers so threatened by Lycra?



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

They keep the padding in it's place, enhance rippling leg muscles, and SuLing once said that I looked good in Lycra.


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

deleted wrong account


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

I developed an acute case of lycra-phobia back in the 80's when for some reason it was vouge for chubby chicks to squeeze themeselves into lycra and then go out strolling in public places. 

Bleach!


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

JrockFeltaz said:


> deleted wrong account


sweet, so mods have the power to log into to peoples account and post as them?

I didn't post that chit.

Hopefully you guys didn't read all the incriminating pm's.

Please feel free pass my login info to all your friends too!


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

SunDog said:


> I developed an acute case of lycra-phobia back in the 80's when for some reason it was vouge for chubby chicks to squeeze themeselves into lycra and then go out strolling in public places.
> 
> Bleach!


I think SunDog is mixing up mtb'ing with http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/.

I get free copies of Bicycle Magazine, and its driving me nuts how their sole coverage of mtb'ing is of racers on hard-tails doing non-techy trails on carbon bikes that would be worthless after 1 run down National. I feel threatened by fit dudes with shaved legs cause they make me feel slow and old and irrelevant, handsome tenors that ladies swoon for, and the Cookie Monster. lycra-phobia is all about Sesame Street and opera.


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

Have you seen most of the dowhillers on Somo? That would a pretty ugly sight in spandex.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I fail to see the Cookie Monster makes you feel slow, old and irrelevant.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

chollaball said:


> I think SunDog is mixing up mtb'ing with http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/.
> 
> I get free copies of Bicycle Magazine, and its driving me nuts how their sole coverage of mtb'ing is of racers on hard-tails doing non-techy trails on carbon bikes that would be worthless after 1 run down National. I feel threatened by fit dudes with shaved legs cause they make me feel slow and old and irrelevant, handsome tenors that ladies swoon for, and the Cookie Monster. lycra-phobia is all about Sesame Street and opera.


Jason, I think I speak for all of us on this forum, but please drunk-post more. I need these breaks throughout my day.


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

omigod...Lycra on hawt men? ohhhhhh my! Accentuates the thighs, calves...butt...er...
Anyway...where was I? On the right build...it's glorious. Oh...and even better on fit dudes with shaved legs! And I also think that chicklets can look particularly hawt in it too! :winker: 

I hope it doesn't make my butt look too fat...


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

Cyclists are dorks and are always arguing about who is _less _dorky. Dogging other cyclists is just a way to take the focus off your own wilbur-ness. We're all riding _bicycles_. We consider going 40 MPH "screaming downhill." And bouncing off a 36" tall rock is "shredding the gnar." Imagine how lame that sounds to someone who's into base jumping, drag racing or flying fighter jets. Imagine how that sounds to real men.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Spandex is not a right...it's a privlidge.


----------



## suvlako (Feb 5, 2008)

With all due respect, doing 40mph on a DH rig and "sending it" is right up their with Drag racing and fighter jet flying. How do I know? Well I did stay at a Holiday inn express last night. No really, theirs no ejection handle on a bike or a four point harness to keep us safe as kittens. Mtber's are gnar! :thumbsup: As for Spandex, as an associate said on another website, spandex is like religion. If you like it cool but keep it out of my face. When you go into a public place, would it kill to put some shorts on so I don't have to see your junk?

?


Velokid1 said:


> Cyclists are dorks and are always arguing about who is _less _dorky. Dogging other cyclists is just a way to take the focus off your own wilbur-ness. We're all riding _bicycles_. We consider going 40 MPH "screaming downhill." And bouncing off a 36" tall rock is "shredding the gnar." Imagine how lame that sounds to someone who's into base jumping, drag racing or flying fighter jets. Imagine how that sounds to real men.


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

suvlako said:


> With all due respect, doing 40mph on a DH rig and "sending it" is right up their with Drag racing and fighter jet flying. How do I know? Well I did stay at a Holiday inn express last night. No really, theirs no ejection handle on a bike or a four point harness to keep us safe as kittens. Mtber's are gnar! :thumbsup: As for Spandex, as an associate said on another website, spandex is like religion. If you like it cool but keep it out of my face. When you go into a public place, would it kill to put some shorts on so I don't have to see your junk?
> 
> ?


Going downhill on a 9inch travel couch with 3.0 tires isn't exactly gnar.


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok thanks. I'm finally getting some clarity on this topic...

1. Cookie Monster is a Lycra-phobe and is immasculating to Chollaball.
2. This wouldn't be an issue at all if the Lycra set would just keep their junk out of the faces of DHers
3. There needs to be a committee formed immediately to determine the who is Lycra worthy.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

How about all Lycra users don codpieces? It was good enough for Henry VIII....his style could prolly translate well into the roadie set....

And since it's good enough for Oderus Urungus from GWAR which I think is pretty Gnar....this style could be used by the DH set if they desire to wear Lycra....problem solved?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

You know it's a slow day when...


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

indeed, slow day. I'm trying to think of an acronym. Can't figure out the L and Y.
So far I have,
L
Y
Cock
Revealing
Apparatus


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

If I hear Gnar or Epic one more time my fcuking head is going to explode!


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

JrockFeltaz said:


> If I hear Gnar or Epic one more time my fcuking head is going to explode!


that would be a gnarly epic explosion!


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

chollaball said:


> that would be a gnarly epic explosion!


And totally rad too.

(It's fun talking like a snowboarder.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

tmarkos said:


> indeed, slow day. I'm trying to think of an acronym. Can't figure out the L and Y.
> So far I have,
> L
> Y
> ...


Lonely
Yahoos
Can't
Ride
Anything dirt


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

tmarkos said:


> indeed, slow day. I'm trying to think of an acronym. Can't figure out the L and Y.
> So far I have,
> L
> Y
> ...


Look Yo, Cock Revealing Apparatus


----------



## WhiskersOfDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

skinny-tire said:


> Look Yo, Cock Revealing Apparatus


we have a winner.....


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

This matter is more serious than I thought. 
Just now, on my way back from lunch, a lycra clad roadie rode by and nailed me in the face with his junk! Why the hell do they always do that??


----------



## crispy (Oct 2, 2008)

>>Can't figure out where to stash balls when wearing them

Don't you all just tuck them into your socks like I do?


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

hrmmmmmmm.....


----------



## beardedstealth (Jan 8, 2009)

crispy said:


> >>Can't figure out where to stash balls when wearing them
> 
> Don't you all just tuck them into your socks like I do?


No, you just pull them up and let your heart rate monitor keep them in place... duh!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

suvlako said:


> As for Spandex, as an associate said on another website, spandex is like religion. If you like it cool but keep it out of my face. When you go into a public place, would it kill to put some shorts on so I don't have to see your junk?
> 
> ?


Then keep your eyes focused above my waist.


----------



## kelstr (Jan 17, 2008)

skinny-tire said:


> Look Yo, Cock Revealing Apparatus


Lord , you and Tony got it going on , -------you guys are the Acronym Generator's .

I like the freedom I get on the bike with lycra on ---( I can't get hung up on the shifters, fork knobs or the saddle like my baggie pants do )

But I just do not have a good place to put my junk and the boys, and I look really stupid with this large thing sticking in all the wrong places for all to see.
I look really stupid anyway , I do not need to make it worse .

But I really don't care if others wear it , I wish I could .

I really like lycra when the Girls or my oldlady wear it , thats when it looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## BRA DOG (Sep 14, 2008)

randyharris said:


>


Yes, there Pirates!!!!


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

L=Lordy
Y=Your
C=Crack's
R=Really
A=Abhorrent


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

L=Leave
Y=Yeti's
C=Circumsized 
R=Rod 
A=Alone


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

don't knock it till u ride with it.


----------



## AKA Monkeybutt (May 9, 2006)

Why are DH'ers checking out roadies junk?


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

suvlako said:


> would it kill to put some shorts on so I don't have to see your junk?
> 
> ?


do you have to look?


----------



## Roverbiker (Mar 28, 2008)

I have never understood lycra-phobia but it's easy to spot those afraid of snug duds as they always refer to it as "Spandex" which is as dated a term as is the phrase, "gag me with a spoon" from the same era.

I've had people jokingly accuse me of wearing lycra because I think it's all about looking cool. To clarify - dressing up in clothes that resemble a deranged super hero's underwear will never qualify as "cool." And I have to say, if anyone is concerned about aesthetics, I would have to say that honor equally applies to the baggie short crowd (I'm in there too) who wear one pair of shorts and then put another pair over them for nothing more than fashion sense. _And don't try to tell me it's because you like the pockets_. The first pair is for function, the second pair is to not just hide the man bits, but also serves to cover up that insecurity complex that's been brewing since you admitted you once owned a George Michael CD and you know the ending to the movie, The Notebook.

They're baggies, not a Hell's Angels jacket.


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

Noelg said:


> L=Leave
> Y=Yeti's
> C=Circumsized
> R=Rod
> A=Alone


only pathetic followers are circumsized.


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

yetisurly said:


> only pathetic followers are circumsized.


dont' knock it till you ride with it.


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

chongoman said:


> dont' knock it till you ride with it.


I have. That is why I went back to au-naturale.


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

yetisurly said:


> I have. That is why I went back to au-naturale.


Hmmm. I am definitely interested in this. How does one go about getting their foreskin back?


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

The lycra threat is "getting snagged on the nose of the saddle".

You're going up and over a technical rock, the size of a VW. You shift forward to keep the
front wheel down as you climb. As soon as you're over the roof, you need to shift your
weight over the rear tire to get ready for the drop off. Ooops. The lycra has snagged the
saddle! You're stuck way forward and the front wheel is pointing very down. Mommy.

Unlike lycra, my baggies never get hung up on the seat when shifting my weight around 
between keeping the front wheel down and keeping the back wheel down. But the padding
of the lycra is my friend. So, I wear lycra for the padding and baggies over it to eliminate
the snagging.

Function squared.

Now, why do I wear black baggies instead of bright yellow or hot pink?


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

Evil Patrick said:


> Now, why do I wear black baggies instead of bright yellow or hot pink?


Oh come on! Patrick, you know you would look SO dashing in some pink or neon orange egg-cuddlers! :thumbsup:


----------



## longhairmike (Oct 5, 2009)

i have no problem with lycra,, as long as theres a wicked guitar solo every 4-5 minutes...
as far as needing it for mtb, how much time do you actually spend with your butt on the saddle anyways? almost nil here.


----------



## yetisurly (Aug 13, 2004)

chongoman said:


> Hmmm. I am definitely interested in this. How does one go about getting their foreskin back?


INSTRUCTIONS are on utube.


----------



## Roverbiker (Mar 28, 2008)

longhairmike said:


> as far as needing it for mtb, how much time do you actually spend with your butt on the saddle anyways? almost nil here.


You must live at the top of a very looooong hill.  I like to pedal my bike and as such find myself on the saddle often, but I get your point.

So, I guess you guys don't own a closet full of skinsuits, huh?


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

Roverbiker said:


> You must live at the top of a very looooong hill.  I like to pedal my bike and as such find myself on the saddle often, but I get your point.
> 
> So, I guess you guys don't own a closet full of skinsuits, huh?


you never fall or get grabbed by the foliage? I have $140 lycra under 20 shells. I wear lycra when I roadie, wore it for the Barn Burner race, and sometimes on my CX bike. I prefer the protection of a shell on the trail.


----------



## mtbkracr (Dec 7, 2008)

Like
You
Could 
Ride 
Anything


----------



## longhairmike (Oct 5, 2009)

Roverbiker said:


> You must live at the top of a very looooong hill.  I like to pedal my bike and as such find myself on the saddle often, but I get your point.


our singletrack only varies from 650'-700' elevation... i like to keep it in the 46 tooth chainring most of the time so i stand 95% of the time except for tree tunnels. probably bad on the knees but great on upper and lower body


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

chollaball said:


> you never fall or get grabbed by the foliage? I have $140 lycra under 20 shells. I wear lycra when I roadie, wore it for the Barn Burner race, and sometimes on my CX bike. I prefer the protection of a shell on the trail.


i'd gone almost exclusively to just wearing tight fitting race kits while living in redwood country, where the foliage and ground is forgiving, but since moving out to AZ i've found i really want that added protection between me and my surroundings (this includes my judgmental bretheren). still, when i'm on longer rides or will be riding 10 miles or so to the trailhead i wear only a race kit because its cooler and more comfortable in the saddle. i think some are uncomfortable with guys wearing only lycra because its typically an indication that the dude wearing lycra is taking riding his bike very seriously and that can be threatening to those who want riding their bike to be a relaxing and rejuvenating experience, not business. and when you're racing a lot- riding your bike is business. no time for goofing around- no need for pockets to carry your piece.


----------



## cannonballtrail (Sep 14, 2004)

Lycra is the gateway clothing. It starts with Lycra and ends with Speedos. Look at me. Just one time, and now I hide behind a cactus on National stalking men in body armor and baggies.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

I like lycra... it has become a part of me over the years and I feel naked without it. I have more lycra than any other kinds of clothes in all colors, but pink is my favorite.

There was a time that I wore baggies, but that was before I became a real cyclist and ditched the wanna-be clothes - and armour for that matter. That stuff is for wusses and crybabies that need to ride bikes with a ton of suspension to make up for their lack of skills.

You all need to go out and buy the smallest pair of pink see through lycra cycling shorts you can find and make the jump from wanna-be cyclist to REAL cyclists... nuff said


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

tmarkos said:


> indeed, slow day. I'm trying to think of an acronym. Can't figure out the L and Y.
> So far I have,
> L
> Y
> ...


Love
Your
C
R
Y


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

tamen00 said:


> - and armour for that matter. That stuff is for wusses and crybabies that need to ride bikes with a ton of suspension to make up for their lack of skills.


Tom for President.


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

tamen00 said:


> - and armour for that matter. That stuff is for wusses and crybabies that need to ride bikes with a ton of suspension to make up for their lack of skills.


So I'm a wuss and a cry baby for wearing leg armour and I have lack of skills because I have a full squish. Hmmmm come on out to bootleg this weekend and lets see your skills. If you do come out and play, you might understand the reasoning of a squish bike and armour. See ya there :thumbsup: .


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys can keep your lycra... I'll stick with pads and squish bikes (I guess 6.7 inches is to much travel now-a-days anyway). As for having no skill... Helimech is right. You guys are a bunch of sissys.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

helimech said:


> So I'm a wuss and a cry baby for wearing leg armour and I have lack of skills because I have a full squish. Hmmmm come on out to bootleg this weekend and lets see your skills. If you do come out and play, you might understand the reasoning of a squish bike and armour. See ya there :thumbsup: .


It's pretty evident you wear armor because you have thin skin.


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

skinny-tire said:


> It's pretty evident you wear armor because you have thin skin.


DAM your pretty fing smart. How did you know thats why I wear armour. Dude my skin was just getting so torn up from all kinds of stuff, so ya the next thing was to get armour to protect my delicate skin. Or should I say thin? Skinny just look at this thread, its a nice joke put out by Bob. Its all fun and games until somebody had to make a stupid rider class remark. Its just the same ole song and dance. Everyone pissing back and forth about who is better. We all ride bikes, whats the fing difference? Some ride them differently then others, who cares. I don't start the sh!t.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

helimech said:


> DAM your pretty fing smart. How did you know thats why I wear armour. Dude my skin was just getting so torn up from all kinds of stuff, so ya the next thing was to get armour to protect my delicate skin. Or should I say thin? Skinny just look at this thread, its a nice joke put out by Bob. Its all fun and games until somebody had to make a stupid rider class remark. Its just the same ole song and dance. Everyone pissing back and forth about who is better. We all ride bikes, whats the fing difference? Some ride them differently then others, who cares. I don't start the sh!t.


1) I'm fairly certain he was joking.
2) If he wasn't, so what? Move on. Hence my comment about "thin skin."

Who gives a **** if somebody thinks people who wear armor are wussies? Only you know if you're a wussie, right?

Maybe I read too much into some of the posts on this site, but some folks here take things way too personally.

(BTW, I actually own armor...and even wore it once.)

EDIT: The "my dick is bigger than yours" challenge never gets old.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

helimech said:


> So I'm a wuss and a cry baby for wearing leg armour and I have lack of skills because I have a full squish. Hmmmm come on out to bootleg this weekend and lets see your skills. If you do come out and play, you might understand the reasoning of a squish bike and armour. See ya there :thumbsup: .


LOL!! Thats the response I was looking for! I figured someone would post something along these lines after my stoooopid joke post. Who cares what anyone rides... but I still like my ultra tight see through pink spandex.... I get a discount if I order more than 10 pairs...

I would do the bootleg thing this weekend, but it is not extreme enough, I think I am going to go ride my road bike instead...


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

making lycra that big should definitely be illegal.


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

tamen00 said:


> LOL!! Thats the response I was looking for! I figured someone would post something along these lines after my stoooopid joke post. Who cares what anyone rides... but I still like my ultra tight see through pink spandex.... I get a discount if I order more than 10 pairs...
> 
> I would do the bootleg thing this weekend, but it is not extreme enough, I think I am going to go ride my road bike instead...


Yep you suckered me in, way to work around it. Goodthing your going to be riding the road bike because ya thats way more extreme then the boot. Dam you got me again, you are so clever.


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

Come on! Keep if funny! 
I am far from serious 99% of the time I am on this site. 
In the interest of full disclosure... I ride with armor and baggies when I feel like it and I wear Lycra when I feel like it. Tonight I'll be doing a quick ride on DC WEARING LYCRA!!!!!!
Please do not bother me or expect me to day hello. Don't F with my flow man.


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

chongoman said:


> Come on! Keep if funny!
> I am far from serious 99% of the time I am on this site.
> In the interest of full disclosure... I ride with armor and baggies when I feel like it and I wear Lycra when I feel like it. Tonight I'll be doing a quick ride on DC WEARING LYCRA!!!!!!
> Please do not bother me or expect me to day hello. Don't F with my flow man.


Well, baggies and Lycra. Why not nothing at all  .


----------



## going29AZ (May 7, 2008)

helimech said:


> Yep you suckered me in, way to work around it. Goodthing your going to be riding the road bike because ya thats way more extreme then the boot. Dam you got me again, you are so clever.


Heli - I firmly believe you should try the single-speed-no suspension-pink lycra wearin' thang!

You would fit right in brother! :eekster:


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

going29AZ said:


> Heli - I firmly believe you should try the single-speed-no suspension-pink lycra wearin' thang!
> 
> You would fit right in brother! :eekster:


What do you mean try? I'm way ahead of ya. Already wearing pink Lycra under my baggies. You see some baggies have no padding. So to make up for the missing padding I just steal my wifes which are pink and realy small. Its my little secret :ciappa: . Team Pink bro :thumbsup: . Dells friday????


----------



## going29AZ (May 7, 2008)

helimech said:


> What do you mean try? I'm way ahead of ya. Already wearing pink Lycra under my baggies. You see some baggies have no padding. So to make up for the missing padding I just steal my wifes which are pink and realy small. Its my little secret :ciappa: . Team Pink bro :thumbsup: . Dells friday????


HaHa...I thought they looked a little tight on ya! What time you ride'n the Dells? I might be in Peenix on a shoot in the afternoon. Lemme know.


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

this thread got real bad


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

Velokid1 said:


> Tom for President.


Heli- I wrote this ^^ because Tom has a sense of humor. I took it as a joke, brother.

You are an exception to the rule when it comes to wearing pads and riding a boingy bike. You need pads because you ****in rage and you ride a boingy because you are actually pushing the envelope for yourself. I gotta admit to having a little chip on my shoulder over the whole "what do you wear and ride" thing because I always hear comments about lycra and non-FS bikes being for vaginers and it's always coming from people who, unlike you, don't ride anything with their FS and armour that I can't ride just as fast on my rigid SS.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

The homoerotic tension in this thread is palpable.


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

Paul B said:


> The homoerotic tension in this thread is palpable.


I love how in the poll at the top of the page, the bar for the "Sexual Identity Confusion" choice is *PINK*. Ya can't beat that with a 6" stick.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I have ridden with both tamen00 and helimech....They are both d|ckhead wussies who can barely ride a bike!


Carry on...


----------



## ROAD WARRIOR (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks, I needed a good laugh. I wear both, that way some one else can have a good laugh.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks eabos, I knew you would jump in there and defend me... I appreciate it. Now, off to deliver some pink XXXXL lycra to your mom....


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

tamen00 said:


> Thanks eabos, I knew you would jump in there and defend me... I appreciate it. Now, off to deliver some pink XXXXL lycra to your mom....


...and help her into them too! :thumbsup:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

su.ling~ said:


> ...and help her into them too! :thumbsup:


Maybe you can give her some tips on fitting into that XXXXL stuff?


----------



## ROAD WARRIOR (Jan 9, 2005)

Be careful, my 70 year old mother rides a mountain bike.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

eabos said:


> Maybe you can give her some tips on fitting into that XXXXL stuff?


Good call, I almost forgot my tub of vaseline....


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

eabos said:


> Maybe you can give her some tips on fitting into that XXXXL stuff?


I should know! That's just my size! Grease is the word...:winker:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

su.ling~ said:


> I should know! That's just my size! Grease is the word...:winker:


Glad to see you took my comment as a joke...I have found that some fems get all bent out of shape (no pun intended) about size comments.

grease??....ewwwww


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

OT! Hey look! New meaning to Elephant Butt!

Darn, I'm sorry...that was SOOO distasteful of me to post that....


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm speechless Su...speechless........


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

Your so nasty Su, but I like it.


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

Hey, I just happened upon it...and figured I would share.


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

su.ling~ said:


> Hey, I just happened upon it...and figured I would share.


You just happened upon it, YA RIGHT .


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

Well, I was LOOKING for a pic of Eabos' mom...elephant butt images...For Tom...so he could get the sizing image needed for the Pink Lycra size XXXXL he was delivering for the fitting.


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

su.ling's stock just went up even more! Bravo!


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Su... thats really nice however I already have the sizing images needed for eabos's mom, but I can not figure out how to get them off my cell phone to post


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

Oh that's easy...send it to one of the comp-geeks here. I am positive they will post it everywhere! You Tiger you!


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

F you all! I'm going home!...wait, my unemployed ass is home. I'm going riding, TAKE THAT you damn jobbers.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

su.ling~ said:


> You Tiger you!


So much funnier than it would have been two weeks ago  hahaha


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

helimech said:


> You just happened upon it, YA RIGHT .


Yeah, I just "happen" upon lots of stuff on the internet too. Most of which cannot be posted here. I just can't get away from the smutt, it's everywhere


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

Velokid1 said:


> su.ling's stock just went up even more! Bravo!


there needs to be a write-in for Su Ling on "Best Poster Thread".


----------



## dsittman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sooo Hot...want To Touch The Hiney...yowwww!!!


----------



## bikeman1243 (Jul 22, 2007)

Cause my girlfriend says when I wear lycra I look like a watermelon stuffed into a banana skin.


----------



## hfy108 (Jan 2, 2008)

tamen00 said:


> Thanks Su... thats really nice however I already have the sizing images needed for eabos's mom, but I can not figure out how to get them off my cell phone to post


Is this the one you are talking about? This should thoroughly off-set Su's pic.


----------



## WhiskersOfDeath (Jul 20, 2009)

hfy108 said:


> Is this the one you are talking about? This should thoroughly off-set Su's pic.


I just died a little bit.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Noelg said:


> L=Leave
> Y=Yeti's
> C=Circumsized
> R=Rod
> A=Alone


damn this one made me spit soda out my nose ...............


----------



## longhairmike (Oct 5, 2009)

ever come up with a joke so fricking irrelevant that you had to post it somewhere before you forget it...

Did you guys know that outhouses along the northern Chilean border are called Bolivia Newton Johns??


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i think the core "anti lycra" sentiment is guys that feel people in lycra make riding mountainbikes too much of a jock thing, very serious about efficiency and train more,which means they somehow make time to train. This doesn't mean everybody but it's the very root , the contrast between most of us "original mountainbikes" ,who wore jeans or cargo shorts and the first influx of lycra wear'n.....I've evolved considerably since then, picked up on being a roady on my klien adept, still wore shorts over the lycra for a few years. Somewhere in about my third year i sort of "came out" as a roady and discarded the over shorts,it took a couple more years to get consistant with helmet wearing. Even today every second that i'm off the roadbike and not right there with the bike it feels odder and odder,like waiting in line at the bank or convenience shop, after a bike ride. I must say lycra shorts and shin guards is a pretty ghey look.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Gross generalizations that sound to me more like your personal experience.



herbn said:


> i think the core "anti lycra" sentiment is guys that feel people in lycra make riding mountainbikes too much of a jock thing, very serious about efficiency and train more,which means they somehow make time to train. This doesn't mean everybody but it's the very root , the contrast between most of us "original mountainbikes" ,who wore jeans or cargo shorts and the first influx of lycra wear'n.....I've evolved considerably since then, picked up on being a roady on my klien adept, still wore shorts over the lycra for a few years. Somewhere in about my third year i sort of "came out" as a roady and discarded the over shorts,it took a couple more years to get consistant with helmet wearing. Even today every second that i'm off the roadbike and not right there with the bike it feels odder and odder,like waiting in line at the bank or convenience shop, after a bike ride. I must say lycra shorts and shin guards is a pretty ghey look.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

not that "gross"really, and you sort of have to write in generalizations because there is no one specific right answer,and what is there besides personal experiences. maybe you can take a shot at a pretty specific impersonal posting.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

herbn said:


> not that "gross"really, and you sort of have to write in generalizations because there is no one specific right answer,and what is there besides personal experiences. maybe you can take a shot at a pretty specific impersonal posting.


Tell me you're not advising not to use the word Gross in a thread about dudes wearing lycra.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

I think Randy nailed it.. .guys are gross in spandex... ewwwww

But, I think something is wrong with some of us... lets see, w work all day, rush home at night to dress up in spandex and then go meet a group of people (95% guys) all dressed up in brightly colored spandex to spend a few hours breathing hard and pushing ourselves....

ummmmmm... not good, I might have to take up wrestling or something - DOH!!!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

tamen00 said:


> I think Randy nailed it.. .guys are gross in spandex... ewwwww
> 
> But, I think something is wrong with some of us... lets see, w work all day, rush home at night to dress up in spandex and then go meet a group of people (95% guys) all dressed up in brightly colored spandex to spend a few hours breathing hard and pushing ourselves....
> 
> ummmmmm... not good, I might have to take up wrestling or something - DOH!!!


And yes, I do wear lycra shorts when I ride...


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

tamen00 said:


> I think Randy nailed it.. .guys are gross in spandex... ewwwww
> 
> But, I think something is wrong with some of us... lets see, w work all day, rush home at night to dress up in spandex and then go meet a group of people (95% guys) all dressed up in brightly colored spandex to spend a few hours breathing hard and pushing ourselves....
> 
> ummmmmm... not good, I might have to take up wrestling or something - DOH!!!


Hey what time you get off work? :winker: :ihih:


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

:nono:


----------

